# D7000 Replacement?



## gryffinwings

Does anyone know if there is going to be a D7000 replacement anytime soon?


----------



## tirediron

Nikon executives... maybe some designers too.


----------



## Derrel

I don't forsee a D7000 "replacement" soon; the D90 and D300s BOTH need their replacements first! Plus, the D600 FX camera is expected to be announced on the 13th of September, in a pre-Photokina Nikon press conference at which NIKON ITSELF has announced it will unveil its newest d-slr model. I think the D7000 has a bit more life left in it; Nikon OFFICIALLY lowered the price of the D7000 to pennies under $1,000 just last week, shaving $200 off of the retail price. I think a D7000s is a possibility. Or a D7000x, with say, a 24 megapixel sensor, like then D3200 has. The D7000x would be the "high-megapixel-count D7000 model".

In a similar vein...the D3000 and D3100 brought Nikon up to the....*24MP D3200 at $699...so....a 24MP D7000 derivative model is a real possibility!!!! D7200? D7000x? D8000x?*


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Yup! Got my D7000 for $996.


----------



## KmH

No rumors of one. No rumors of a D90 or D300 replacement either.

Back when, the story was the D7000 would replace the D90. Didn't happen.

Nikon only lets new product information out through back channels when it is in their interest to do so.

I usually do not recommend waiting for new models.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

I think the D7000 was a complete replacement for the D90. Why wouldn't it be??


----------



## gryffinwings

ChristopherCoy said:


> I think the D7000 was a complete replacement for the D90. Why wouldn't it be??



That's what I thought, I thought Nikon was basically stream lining the model numbering system here. So I assume that the D7000 was the replacement for the D90, either that or the D90 will not have a replacement at all and people will have to get the D7000.

I do agree that the D300s is due for replacement, that particular model is essentially using technology from 2007 from when the D300 came out, definitely needs replacing.


----------



## Derrel

ChristopherCoy said:


> I think the D7000 was a complete replacement for the D90. Why wouldn't it be??



Nikon D7000 Review by Thom Hogan

Good review of the D7000 for those who might be unfamiliar with it.


----------



## TheLost

Derrel said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the D7000 was a complete replacement for the D90. Why wouldn't it be??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D7000 Review by Thom Hogan
> 
> Good review of the D7000 for those who might be unfamiliar with it.
Click to expand...


Saying the D7000 isn't the replacement for the D90 is like saying the 'New iPad' isn't a replacement for the iPad 2 or that the iPhone 4s dind't replace the iPhone 4 

(replace Apple every time you see the word Nikon in the following sentence...)
Nikon had a bunch of D90's laying around... so they kept selling the older model.. never calling it a replacement..

From Thom's review..


> _Thus, it won't surprise you find that the D7000 and D90 sat next to one another look remarkably the same. Casual inspection from the front won't reveal any tangible changes to most people (though there are some). Even careful inspection of the back reveals only some modest changes in buttons and something new sitting under the Mode dial. *It sure looks and feels D90-replacement to me.
> *
> *But what a replacement.* Nikon appears to have decided to defend the high-end consumer DSLR camera with everything they've got. The changes inside the camera are massive, and make for a far better camera than I think most people expected at this price point._



The D7000 replaced the D90....


----------



## Derrel

I think the D90's replacement will be announced in about ONE WEEK...the D600, the high-end consumer/serious enthusiast's camera. That's what he D90 was in the traditional Nikon product matrix--the D90 was the "serious enthusiast's camera". The camera that "Serious enthusiasts" want to own. Not the "semi-professional model" or the "pro-lite" body, like the D300 or D300s were to the D3 series, or the D200 was to the D2-series. The D90 was Nikon's "serious enthusiast" body, and NOT the high-end consumer camera.

The thing is, Nikon suffered through two absolutely TERRIBLE,terrible losses since the D7000 came out. The tsunami and subsequent power grid collapse in Japan, and then the loss of almost all of their Thailand manufacturing capacity, where the "consumer" cameras were built. Their normal, business-as-usual operations were totally crippled, and they were forced to entirely RE-build pretty much their entire Thailand manufacturing plants, in only about one year's time--and they did it!!! I think when Nikon announced that the D90 was "not the D7000's replacement", they said that with honest intentions, and Thom's review, written almost two years ago, reflected what was AT THAT TIME, his opinion that the D7000 looked a lot like the D90, and was therefore "the replacement". Offsetting his review, in my opinion, he repeatedly stated, as in on multiple occasions, that the D7000 was NOT,* according to NIKON*, the D90's "replacement". And I think *when the D7000 was introduced*, it was indeed NOT supposed to be the replacement for the D90....but then the Thailand plants all flooded...

I believe the loss of the Sendai, Japan "pro" manufacturing lines, combined with the collapse of the Japanese electric grid in that region, and the HUGE loss of shipping and infrastructure in Japan, PLUS the loss of the "consumer" plant capacity in Thailand is why there has been no D300s replacement, and no direct D700 FX replacement, and no direct D90 replacement,and also explains why the D800/D800e rollout has been so slow and rocky...

Of course, it's easy to make up a glib "this is the replacement", ignoring the fact that Nikon Japan and Nikon Thailand were both basically crippled by severe natural disasters. The analogy to Apple and the iPad doesn't really apply at all. The model numbering of the D7000 is, alone, worth considering: D3000-series,D5000-series,D7000 are an entire series of cameras designed for beginners and "consumers"....the D70,D80,D90 were another series aimed at "serious enthusiasts"....the D100,D200,D300,D700,D800 represents another series--the "Semi-pro" series. The single-digit D1,D2,D3, and D4 series represent the flagship series, the absolute upper-echelon price-wise.

Since the D3200 now has a 24 megapixel sensor, is "It" therefore the "replacement" for the D7000? Is the D800e the "replacement" for the D4? What does the word replacement mean? Who decides what is a "replacement" and what is "just another choice for consumers to make"?


----------



## PhotoWrangler

But the point still remains... _the D7000 *was in fact *the D90's replacement, _depending of course on what retailers shelves looked like.

If I had a bunch of stuff laying around that I needed to sell, I wouldn't state that one thing was the replacement for the other either. If I did, all I would be doing is saying that one thing is better than the other, thus taking the value out of the lesser item, and who wants to buy that?


----------



## KmH

When Nikon 'replaces' a camera in their lineup, they take the replaced camera off their web site just a few weeks later, and quit making and selling it.

By the same token, the D800/D800E isn't a replacement for the D700.


----------



## gryffinwings

KmH said:


> When Nikon 'replaces' a camera in their lineup, they take the replaced camera off their web site just a few weeks later, and quit making and selling it.
> 
> By the same token, the D800/D800E isn't a replacement for the D700.



According to Nikon Rumors, they are discontinued, the reason they may be there is because there might still be a ton of stock. A local camera shop said as much as well.

Nikon D90 is now officially discontinued | Nikon Rumors


----------



## PhotoWrangler

KmH said:


> When Nikon 'replaces' a camera in their lineup, they take the replaced camera off their web site just a few weeks later, and quit making and selling it.
> 
> By the same token, the D800/D800E isn't a replacement for the D700.




And because business models absolutely _never _change, we can rely on that information right?


----------



## mjhoward

ChristopherCoy said:


> But the point still remains... _the D7000 *was in fact *the D90's replacement, _depending of course on what retailers shelves looked like.
> 
> If I had a bunch of stuff laying around that I needed to sell, I wouldn't state that one thing was the replacement for the other either. If I did, all I would be doing is saying that one thing is better than the other, thus taking the value out of the lesser item, and who wants to buy that?



From a company that regularly has limited supplies and back orders, you honestly think they mistakenly produced more than two full years worth of extra stock knowing they they were releasing a "replacement" model?    Thats funny.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

mjhoward said:


> From a company that regularly has limited supplies and back orders, you honestly think they mistakenly produced more than two full years worth of extra stock knowing they they were releasing a "replacement" model?    Thats funny.




Hey... it snowed in March... in Texas.


----------



## eric1971

Personally, I think the D800 is the replacement for both the D300s and the D700.  Crop sensors are slowly being phased out.  D600 is the D7000 replacement.  Continuing to develop two lines does not make sense from a cost standpoint.  Consolidating will make full frame sensors even cheeper, with the elimination of RND costs for crop sensors.


----------



## KmH

More crop sensors can be made on a wafer of silicon (a bit more than twice as many) than full frame image sensors. The more image sensors that can be laid down on a wafer of silicon, the less each image sensor costs to make. That's why the least expensive digital cameras typically have the smallest image sensor made.

There was even APS-C film, which is where the APS-C image sensor came from and is named after.

Plus there will still be R&D costs for the small image sensors used in a fairly wide variety of devices today - mobile devices, bridge cameras, P&S, compacts, etc.

So don't expect 4/3rd, APS-C, Nikon CX, and other less than full frame sizes to go away any time soon.


----------



## KmH

gryffinwings said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Nikon 'replaces' a camera in their lineup, they take the replaced camera off their web site just a few weeks later, and quit making and selling it.
> 
> By the same token, the D800/D800E isn't a replacement for the D700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Nikon Rumors, they are discontinued, the reason they may be there is because there might still be a ton of stock. A local camera shop said as much as well.
> 
> Nikon D90 is now officially discontinued | Nikon Rumors
Click to expand...

Note: That article is 16 months old, and is referring to Nikon Japan, not Nikon USA.

Nikon continues to manufacture the D90 today.

Retail stores continue advertising and selling what stock they have of a discontinued item, but Nikon is smart enough not to have had 16 months worth of D90 stock back in May of 2011.


----------



## TheLost

Nikon also still lists the D3100 on their website... along with the D700 and D3x.  Using your logic, The D3200 isn't a D3100 replacement because they are still selling the D3100 


Nikon will do nothing with the D90...  It will update the high-end-consumer DX body (currently the D7000) and you can call it the D90 replacement if you want.  But Nikon will only make ONE high-end-consumer DX body at a time. 

Consumer Lineup:
Entry DX - D3200
Mid DX - D5100
High DX - D7100

Entry/Mid FX - D600

Pro Lineup:
DX - D300s (will be interesting to see if they still make a PRO DX body)
FX - D800
FX - D4


----------



## shadowlands

I want a D400!!! Dang it!!!
I own a D90, but I don't want the D7000. I want a D300s replacement!!! I want the frames per second!!! I want the size, helf and build of the D300!!!
Come on, Nikon!!!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler

If you like the D90... The D7000 will blow your sock off. Trust me.


----------



## shadowlands

ChristopherCoy said:


> If you like the D90... The D7000 will blow your sock off. Trust me.



I do love my D90, but I want my next camera to be more like the D300/D300s/D700 in build, size, heft, controls, etc...
I made the mistake of holding one recently.. made the D90/D7000 and the even smaller bodies seem more toyish.
Granted they are built nice. My D90 is holding steady and it's more plastic-like than your D7000... but there's just something about that heft/build/layout of the D300... no scene selections.. no full auto.. just serious!!!


----------



## TheLost

eric1971 said:


> Personally, I think the D800 is the replacement for both the D300s and the D700.  Crop sensors are slowly being phased out.  D600 is the D7000 replacement.



I 100% agree..  All you have to do is look at the DX lenses being introduced (Thom Hogan has a good example on his site).  I think in 10 years DX will be gone and replaced with APS-C sized mirrorless cameras (smaller.. lighter.. easier for mom to take to the soccer game).


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I replaced my D7000 with a D700 and am very happy with the decision


----------



## Derrel

I was talking with a sales guy at Best Buy yesterday. Both he and I agreed--a 24 megapixel D7000 successor seems logical....as we both noted, the D3200 now has 24 MP....and as I asked,  "So, will they call it the D7000x or the D7200?" Hmmm....

The D7000 has officially been dropped in price by Nikon to just under $1,000, not that many days back. So, that makes me think a newer model is in the pipeline. A 24 MP D7000 successor would represent a heck of a high-resolution value proposition if it hits the street at $1199...the D3200 is a little bit too small for me, and I do not like the viewfinder on it very much (personal thing), but 24MP for $699??? Yeesh!


----------

